# China work



## lindseywyman (Feb 19, 2010)

*im a university student in the UK and want to find work within the business field in China for my placement year starting next academic year 2010/2011. if anyone can help or has any contacts please get in touch  thanks *


----------



## inkunming (Mar 25, 2010)

It's easy to find a job as an english teacher in China


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Teaching English*



inkunming said:


> It's easy to find a job as an english teacher in China


Depending on your degree or lack thereof, yes. The best and easiest place to gain employment as an ESL teacher would be in Taiwan or Korea…


----------



## Slsrvivr (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello, I'm an American teaching EFL in China. The business community is really moving in the the city I'm in. It depends on what area of business you're interested in most. Many entrepreneurs come here for the opportunities, and there are student interns here from around the globe. Media, entertainment, and education are a few of the businesses expected to really boom in China.


----------



## ross88guy (Jun 25, 2010)

Yeah english teaching is the way forward. It pays well too


----------



## hser5 (Jul 13, 2010)

Although teaching ESL is an easy way to make money, it's not the most reliable/steady source of income. I'd recommend trying to find contacts with business in your particular field rather than ESL. Tutoring imo is slightly better than teaching if you have some chinese skills. It's better paying, you can teach how you prefer, and it can be steadier than a part-time ESL teacher.


----------



## ChinaEnglishTeacher (Aug 17, 2010)

You can get an English teaching job for about $30 an hour if you are willing to do some research. Most places want a one year contract, but they also include housing and travel stipends with the pay. If you are interested in pursuing business I would suggest moving to Shanghai or Beijing and getting a job teaching English - That is my plan anyway.


----------

